# Post your current temperature where u live!



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

post your current temperature where u live..


95 degee F


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

5°C


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

12°C / 54°F


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

57°F


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

74 F


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Fing hot


----------



## Null (Nov 6, 2003)

49 F


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

^^ I guess around that ^^

but, seriously, I'm on fire.

so, its like 5000 degrees here right now.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> so, its like 5000 degrees here right now.


You must have quite the tolerance to heat!

7 C / 45 F (cloudy and rainy, too)


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

How did you catch on fire, Coco? :con

I'm not sure but I think I read somewhere that it's not healthy to be on fire for a longer period of time.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I don't know.

I'm just really warm today..... :stu 

and I like to exxagerate (or however you spell that) wait, I think its exaggerate or exagerrate, I don't know anyway........so thats why I say I'm on fire.

its all good.

some yoga will cool me off and I opened the windows.

thanks for worrying about coco's safety though. :yes


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

60F


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Okay, that's good. I just think you posted somewhere that you were literally on fire, so that's why I got a bit worried.

I'll cancel the fire dispatch.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

7 C. aka ****ty.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

65 degrees with an expected high of 76...perfect Dog Walking weather!!


----------



## morningmud (Jan 17, 2008)

70f, here in GA but it's cloudy today.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

76 F


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

6 degrees celsius


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

7 C / 45 F (cloudy and rainy, too)

Hmm....I match JustLurking!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

80 F in my room. Feels hotter.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

42F and cloudy


----------



## tainted_ (Feb 20, 2008)

10 C degrees


----------



## Breathe (Apr 16, 2008)

59 degrees F...grey and rainy


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

63 F


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

62 F


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

65°F


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Not warm enough.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

chilly.

dang canadian air mass.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

^ Don't be hatin.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

sorry
:squeeze 

canadian's rule! :banana


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

SNOWing or was

-1 Celsius 

weirdness just the other day it was +17 Celsius


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

1 C

Come back, warm weather.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

18.5C / 65F

Not bad.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

57°F @ 4:30, Thursday morning


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

still chilly.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

12°C

Which is... dammit, I don't care what that is in Fahrenheit. DEATH TO AMERICA!!

Also, I like how it's warmer in Norway than it is here.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

njodis said:


> 12°C
> 
> Which is... dammit, I don't care what that is in Fahrenheit. DEATH TO AMERICA!!


LMMFAO!

Yeah, whatever, well this weather I'm having.....its all the CANADIAN'S FAULTS!! 
:mum The Canadian's ruin everything!!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

53°F


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

88°F


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

6°C


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> Yeah, whatever, well this weather I'm having.....its all the CANADIAN'S FAULTS!!
> :mum The Canadian's ruin everything!!


Hey, don't blame us. We held out for a while!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

77°F


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

55F

The sun has set so it cooled down. It was HOT earlier today.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

69F/21C

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

28 C , 83 F


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

80 F


----------



## HangNail (Sep 1, 2005)

Bad Religion said:


> 80 F


same here!
and windy


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

60°F @ 6:40 am, Sun, May 11, 2008


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

50F/10c and cloudy.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

77°F


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

102°F


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

64°F


----------



## ahmerw007 (Feb 11, 2008)

69.1 F


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

It's like 80, but this is NOT normal at all for this region. The summer stays around 65 on the northern coast. It's just a heat snap.


----------



## venusfruit (May 9, 2008)

55 F and tomorrow will be 74! The air conditioner has to go in soon...


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

50 F with some rain.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Currently 90F in my room ugh!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

94°F


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

10°C, wish It was warm, or at least sunny.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

84 F


----------



## HoboQueen (Jan 25, 2008)

107 °F :fall


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

90°F


----------



## spinal97 (May 11, 2008)

50 F

Just how I like it.


----------



## Untergang (May 19, 2008)

51F


----------



## venusfruit (May 9, 2008)

Untergang said:


> 51F


Philly has some crazy @$$ weather this May!


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

61 F


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

64°F
with rain.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

47F

It's 3:15am though.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

2:28am 5/25/08
50F/10c and clear skies.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

54 F


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

70F

Going up to 76!

yay a beautiful day indeed.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Looks like 56, here from the window. 

- Gerard


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

78F and Partly Cloudy - above normal for the first time in weeks!!!!
....and my 23,800th post - it's a great day


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

50F @ 1:30am


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

18 degrees celsius


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Clear skies. Crisp night. Lots of birds chirping away. Awww at the nice comfortable temperature of 65 degrees F.

BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

66°F


----------



## Null (Nov 6, 2003)

59°F


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

79F and mostly cloudy


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

currently 67°F... wow 1°F change


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Still 79F with a heat index of 81F and partly cloudy skies.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

58 at 10:58 pm


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

61F and clear to partly cloudy skies (3:20am)


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

The thermometer shows 110, but I think the sensor is lying in the sun :b

I think it's somewhere in the high 70's.


----------



## matt404 (Feb 8, 2006)

It's 35 F where I am now, though it's probably 80-85 at my house 40 miles or so away. Multiple climate zones are fun!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

currently 58°F


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

67 F


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

84°F


----------



## danielk (Jun 4, 2008)

76° Farenheit @ 2046 PDT


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

78 F


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

64°F


----------



## venusfruit (May 9, 2008)

95 degrees! Thank god for air conditioning.


----------



## spinal97 (May 11, 2008)

venusfruit said:


> 95 degrees! Thank god for air conditioning.


Amen! It was hovering around 100 degrees here.

Anyway right now it's 81 degrees. Still too hot!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

86°F


----------



## Kwtrader (Oct 10, 2007)

68 degrees


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

62.8F according to my thermometer...the C-F switch is broken, but it is 71.6F inside


----------



## isis (Apr 30, 2008)

3º C / 37º F


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

91°F


----------



## danielk (Jun 4, 2008)

torlin said:


> 91°F


Hit 100°F (projected high of 103°)!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

102°F


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

At least 10000 degrees

Celsius!


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

89 F. It was like 103 earlier, yuck.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

14°C


----------



## PrincessQueenCupcake (May 29, 2008)

111 F. I aint goin out there. nope.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

96°F


----------



## rufusmor (Feb 28, 2008)

97 degrees here in Dallas


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

79°F


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

85 F


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

99 degrees


----------



## emmitt (May 20, 2008)

83°F


----------



## spinal97 (May 11, 2008)

84°F, yuck


----------



## pjman (Jun 29, 2008)

95 in Central California. A few weeks ago we had a heat wave and hit 105+


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

94°F in my part of california


----------



## danielk (Jun 4, 2008)

Only got up to 97°F today! 8)


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

62°F


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

66 F


----------



## danielk (Jun 4, 2008)

91°F


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

88°F and Partly Cloudy with a heat index of 92°F at 7pm


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

93 " F or 34 " C in Canadian terms with a few cloud breaks in between also humidity index at 20%


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

35C/95F

:fall


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

81F

not too bad. :b


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

here, the temperature is a couple of degrees above too ****ing hot!

I hate the summer.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

LOL.

I don't mind summer. But only on the days it doesn't go above 82F or so. I do hate humidity though. Today is really really humid. Its only 75F, not too bad, but 80% humidy makes it very, very sucky. :yes 

Ideally, I'd love to live somewhere where it is between 65 - 75 throughout the year.

We had thunderstorms all through the night last night. **** kept waking me up. :mum


----------



## rufusmor (Feb 28, 2008)

102 in dallas


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

84°F


----------



## trancediva88 (Aug 11, 2008)

wow its only 68 degrees..almost 10 pm eastern


----------



## danielk (Jun 4, 2008)

90° at 6:57 p.m.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

80°F


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

104, in Washington! the rainy and windy state


----------



## AngelKent (Jul 16, 2008)

98 but feels like 110.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

102 - 104 is the forecast today :sigh


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

90°F


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

88 F degrees


----------



## danielk (Jun 4, 2008)

72° F @ 6:53 am.


----------



## trancediva88 (Aug 11, 2008)

_73 degrees-- 8:41 pm_


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

75


----------



## there.is.no.they (Jun 5, 2008)

17C / 62F


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

78 F


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

14.5C @ 11pm

I don't feel like converting it to Fahnrehtieneitheit.


----------



## trancediva88 (Aug 11, 2008)

78 degrees at 8:13


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

54


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

90°F


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

94 F


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

ninety degrees fahrenheit


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

50


----------



## danielk (Jun 4, 2008)

78° F (8:53 pm PDT)


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

I wish i lived in Cali, I'm ccccooooolddd! 49 degrees F


----------



## trancediva88 (Aug 11, 2008)

_87 degrees at 7:16 pm_


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

65


----------

